# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Fertilizing plants before frogs are inside vivarium

## UrbiCZ

Hello,

I bought the ingredients from which I want to create an "ABG mix". It will be made of peat, fir bark, peat and charcoal. I know it's not according to the original recipe, but in the Czech Republic you can not get all the necessary ingredients.

My question:
I want to buy plants from genus like peperomia, fittonia, ficus, etc. I will then remove these plants from bought flowerpot and substrate, clean roots and put them into mine ABG mix. I will introduce frogs (tinctorius azureus) month later (I know that frog poop and leaf litter will provide nutrients). So will plants survive one month without fertilization? They need nutrients like nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium, right?  :Smile:  
Should I use something like BioBizz fish Mix? - http://www.neherpetoculture.com/hort...andpestcontrol

Thanks for answers.

----------


## Dan

They will be fine. Most of these plants do well in nutrient poor soil anyway. I have had success with all three and never used any type of fertilizer.

----------


## annashetty

I have found agreement with this idea, shell shockers hopefully useful.

----------


## samuelddarden

I am a not familiar in fertilizer , I like how you spread most significant concepts ideas and segments in an unmistakable and brief way. Once you are setup and it is working then read summoners war early game guide. I highly  recommend it.

----------

